# Multicasting



## guate dad (Aug 1, 2007)

I am told by a local TV guy that mulitcasting is to blame for a lot of the poor HDTV quality on the OTA stations. He says stations won't take down their all weather channels that drain signal strength because they sell advertising on it and make a lot of money. Has anyone heard this and could this be corrected in the future?


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

I don't think anyone makes a lot of money on multicasting. It offers an extra channel, and the ads help offset that cost.

It's more about competing with the more-channels-is-better mentality, of the consumer. Stations that do it right steal bandwidth from those multicast channels, and give it back to the HD channels, using "stat-muxing".


----------

